# Fugue in F Major - thoughts? Should I finish it?



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

After "that" rant and calmed down I decided to create a fugue in F Major, cut time (although it shows as 8/4) inspired by similar works by Bach, I just want to have some opinions on it, if I should finish it and add more development, I just ended it a bit short before I continue in case it's not worth it..

My favourite part has to be the final F chord, sounds great with the soundfount I am using, apart from that I know there are errors, and lack of accidentals but if I continue I will go for more and complete it.

Also if you are looking for structure in these short works I make in about half an hour, your out of luck since I mostly selfishly keep it to my written works which I spend more time on 

.wav: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUNVNoRkxXZ1V5XzQ
PDF: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUQ2dkT21rS2VMS1k

P.S; you may have to download the file to play it, Google Drive is playing up for some reason


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> After "that" rant and calmed down I decided to create a fugue in F Major, cut time (although it shows as 8/4) inspired by similar works by Bach, I just want to have some opinions on it, if I should finish it and add more development, I just ended it a bit short before I continue in case it's not worth it..
> 
> My favourite part has to be the final F chord, sounds great with the soundfount I am using, apart from that I know there are errors, and lack of accidentals but if I continue I will go for more and complete it.
> 
> ...


It does, but do go one, like to hear it all.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> It does, but do go one, like to hear it all.


Do you mean you want me to make the entire thing and finish it off?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JamieHoldham said:


> Do you mean you want me to make the entire thing and finish it off?


Yes I do Jamie, please.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Yes I do Jamie, please.


Will do 

Enteringthisjustforcharacterlimitgoddamnit


----------

